

Show HN: AppyPaper – Gift wrap with app icons printed on it - submitstartup
http://www.appypaper.com/

======
submitstartup
AppyPaper is simply a gift wrap with a curated list of app icons printed on it
and made available to anyone free of charge. A fun, unique and fresh spin on
the old boring holiday gift wrap that is sure to impress and grab attention.
AppyPaper puts the 'app' in Happy Christmas. AppyPaper is an opportunity to
make a lasting impression with a gift that will surely be remembered, talked
about and appreciated.

~~~
wingerlang
Kinda feels like wrapping a phone/tablet in this kind of paper removes the
very need for a wrapping paper altogether.

~~~
Rizonline
Great point. AppyPaper is simply a different lighthearted spin on the wrapping
that might remove some of the mystery as to what is inside, heightens the
experience because you have an idea of what's wrapped inside. We already have
a huge interest from people hoping to get their hands on a sheet of AppyPaper
before the holiday season. Eventually you will be able to pick the apps you
want to appear on your AppyPaper, giving you more control over what apps
present at the time of unwrapping.

~~~
wingerlang
Yes, I guess some papers do that actually.

Another thing though, what makes you think people care about what apps are
showing? Companies with apps giving presents to... who?

